# "Skyfall, a project in motion"



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Are you kidding me? He is absolutely adorable. How old is he?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, he was only 4 month sin that photo at the National Breed show (he and his mum and his dad won their classes), but he is now 9 months old and will be a yearling when he is delivered.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

His sire is Sultan Stallion Register 2016 | Haflingers GB


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh wow! So beautiful!!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

[/url]Hobart Skyfall (2) by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Hoping he will make over 15hh.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

You’re so lucky !


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He is stunning....

Jealous..._no_.
Very, very happy for you though... :grin:

I wish you only the very, very best with your new addition.
_Please, keep us updated on him._

ENJOY!!
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's lovely. If I'd had a spare stable I would have bought a Haflinger that we looked at at the Equine Affaire recently - inspired by your success with Hattie!!


----------



## Trinket12 (Oct 27, 2017)

I maybe just sent the picture to my husband as a Christmas present idea....... :loveshower: He is a handsome little fella


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> He's lovely. If I'd had a spare stable I would have bought a Haflinger that we looked at at the Equine Affaire recently - inspired by your success with Hattie!!


That is lovely to hear, maybe next time you'll have room :smile:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

You have to use a bit of imagination with how he looks at the moment, he is heading for that ugly ducking stage.








[/url]IMG_20171120_113700 by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

For some reason I can’t see your photos, they say ‘broken images’


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Rainaisabelle said:


> For some reason I can’t see your photos, they say ‘broken images’


Oh dear, I assume others can see them?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Clava said:


> Oh dear, I assume others can see them?


I can see them now! Weirdly I can not see them on my phone


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in some update photos of him?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

YES!! Please.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would love to see him develop. What is his personality like?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

May 2018







[/url]P1160657 by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


July 2018







[/url]DSC_6380 by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


Oct 2018







[/url]43133246_10155690663761053_5941753371848343552_o by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

LoriF said:


> I would love to see him develop. What is his personality like?


he is a total sweet heart, I could not ask for a more gentle , friendly and affectionate chap.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Starting long reining in the Spring this year , March 2019







[/url]IMG_20190407_110044 by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]VID-20190407-WA0000_Trim by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Then in May 2019 I took him to Windsor (in one of the classes the Queen usually watches as she has a haffy), we came second and last :| and beaten by his sister. The weather had been awful and the routes to the showground were thick mud while the lorry park was just a sea of mud! but he behaved like an angel.








[/url]P1200187 (2) by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]P1200188 (2) by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Not done much with him since Windsor as busy with my other two, but here are some pics of him yesterday.







[/url]P1210524 (2) by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]P1210479 (2) by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]P1210548 (2) by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]P1210589 (2) by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Just to show you how much bigger he is than Hattie, this is not long after he arrived.







[/url]30688789_10155336248096053_4343512512482770944_o by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]

and this was him sometime in the winter







[/url]P1170943 by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What a gorgeous animal...


Intelligence in every blink of the eye....
He looks he could be mischievous too.. :lol:


Please do share your travels as the path to being your new partner is more fully explored...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> What a gorgeous animal...
> 
> 
> Intelligence in every blink of the eye....
> ...


I'm not sure about the intelligence level, he is like a big labrador puppy, into everything and constantly at your side. He is fairly unflappable and took even a huge show like Windsor in his stride, but not quick witted like my haffy mares. The next year or so of bringing him on is the fun bit and i'd be delighted to update this with his progress...or make a new thread if that is prefered. 

This sums him up 







[/url]36488227_10155500376456053_7686728967088242688_o by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Consider making a journal for him and his accomplishments, a "personal diary horsey". 
It could be more easily found then by you...and more easily followed by others.
As much comment wanted or not...
The rules outline the difference between journals and regular entries on the forum..
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Consider making a journal for him and his accomplishments, a "personal diary horsey".
> It could be more easily found then by you...and more easily followed by others.
> As much comment wanted or not...
> The rules outline the difference between journals and regular entries on the forum..
> :runninghorse2:...


I have never liked "protected areas", I have always believed that a forum thrives on comments but you have to realsie that there will always be people that disagree and that is fine, and often the only way you will learn new things. If it is ok to just update this thread then that is easiest and I like the fact I posted it when I started my journey with him and don't have to back date it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Clava said:


> I have never liked "protected areas", I have always believed that a forum thrives on comments but you have to realsie that there will always be people that disagree and that is fine, and often the only way you will learn new things. If it is ok to just update this thread then that is easiest and I like the fact I posted it when I started my journey with him and don't have to back date it.



Oh please....


I did not mean that others could not comment on your thread....that of course is a option, but does not have to be either.

No... it was more it would not be buried so deeply that it would not be seen.
Many people just go to the journals to see and read about adventures shared of a particular member or horse...
Instead of wading through hundreds entries, they have to only search a few to find "you"...


You of course can just update this thread as you have done...
I just wanted to let you know there_ is_ a option available many seem to enjoy sharing their journey of horse with others through....
Either way, I will be watching for adventures and updates you post. :smile:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's a lovely horse - and a second at Windsor, well done you.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Handsome!


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh wow! I have grabby hands, congrats.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Did some schooling yesterday, he is, so far, very easy to work with







[/url]P1210668 - Copy by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]P1210765 by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]P1210655 - Copy by Diane Williams, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

P1220127 (3) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr

He's growing up, hoping to start backing him at the end of February.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Really nice to see you post an update! Love the picture-those are some legs!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Sky today doing a bit of his own circuit training, love the way he glances at the camera as if to say "Hey, check this out" :smile:

VID-20200113-WA0000 by Frances Pidham, on Flickr

(not sure I've made the video work...)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

A few more recent pics
P1220404 (2) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

P1220446 (2) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr

P1220496 (2) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Very wet and drizzly yesterday so we played tacking up.







[/url]IMG_20200131_141352 by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20200131_140512 by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

jaydee said:


> He's lovely. If I'd had a spare stable I would have bought a Haflinger that we looked at at the Equine Affaire recently - inspired by your success with Hattie!!


Which Haflinger caught your eye, do you recall?

Oh, edited because I just realized the date. It was some time ago...

I got over excited, and am now reading EVERYTHING! He is so gorgeous! Do you still call him Skyfall?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

He's called Sky Baby or just Sky.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> Which Haflinger caught your eye, do you recall?
> 
> Oh, edited because I just realized the date. It was some time ago...
> 
> I got over excited, and am now reading EVERYTHING! He is so gorgeous! Do you still call him Skyfall?


Yes it was a couple of years ago now. 
The owner had some connections to a therapeutic center that uses horses.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

[/url]P1220646 by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sky is 3 today.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Thought it was time to sit on Sky.

Terrible video but I didn't have anyone to hold the camera.





and then a friend turned up and took the camera


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I didn't ride again after the last post for 2 months due to the Virus lockdown (and protecting the NHS), but this past week I have been back to our training routine and he has been a total star!







[/url]98287938_303147404032722_5717377584451289088_n (2) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20200518_111233 by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20200520_110852 (2) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Our session today and our first trot in the field.







[/url]98350024_274621447015391_8011142183555956736_n (2) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]video-1590317944_Moment(9) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

We had a play with a tarpaulin.
video-1591110165 (1) by Frances Pidham, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2j9yWLz


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

2 mins later







[/url]101458677_340612320240295_478465863649853440_n by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

A day later we had our first hack out.







[/url]101556727_908891669623392_3237872335742566400_n by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]102916530_2326304457677174_7333608833459159040_n by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2j9vkuF]video-1591198163 by Frances Pidham, on Flickr[/URL]

https://flic.kr/p/2j9vkuF


----------

